# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Only one camera working

## Ferronier

After a very long and painful process I managed to get scanner recognized, setup and working.  However, initial scans are very poor quality, very lumpy and crude. I realized when I put my hand in front of scanner to adjust subject only one camera was on. Confirmed this by placing finger in front of each camera and only one is working. 
Under Devices my computer shows both cameras, says both are functioning properly. Yet when app is started it is clear only one is working. Anybody have a solution for this? It makes the scanner pretty much useless.

----------


## Nerv

Just to confirm what you have done thus far:

You calibrated with the turntable in the appropriate position. The calibration pattern assembly was lightly fixed to the turntable so it didn't move when you rotated the board?

When you say only one camera is working, which mode are you in? By default in auto scan mode only one camera image is shown. If you go into manual scan mode you should see images from both cameras. If you don't see images from both cameras in manual mode, then I agree something is physically wrong with your hardware. 

Than again, installation should be a breeze, not the nightmare you describe. If it was in fact very difficult perhaps something went sideways during setup. 

If you can provide further detail as to what you have tried and where you are in the software when you do your tests, that would help diagnosis. 

Regards,

Dave @ Nerv

----------

